# Inside Job - The Movie: Devastating Indictment on our system.



## Dante (Nov 14, 2010)

Inside Job - The Movie: Devastating Indictment on our system. 

See this movie and then tell me how any of us could support what is happening.

From Reagan and the Savings and Loans scandal that shook the financial system to the current mess, the key players are shown for what they are --- greedy pricks.

It also makes Obama look like the sell out he is. I used to think putting the foxes in charge of the chicken coop was our only choice of saving the system. I was wrong. I thought the foxes were well intentioned. I thought they really wanted to do good. It is not in their natures. Greed is in there blood. 

Columbia Business School Dean Glenn Hubbard along with a few Harvard boys will make your blood boil with rage. 


Somebody on here said economists played no role in the financial meltdown. How fucking stupid. 

----

Glenn Hubbard (economist) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

During the film, the interviewer attempts to get Hubbard to discuss his outside business relationships. Hubbard's response is to angrily retort, "I don't believe I have to discuss that with you...this is not a deposition, sir...this interview is over in three minutes...give it your BEST SHOT."


----------



## Dante (Nov 14, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I work with economists every day of the week...Economists did not run the economy into the ground...



dumbest quote of the decade


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Nov 14, 2010)

Good guys are few and far between here. Among the film&#8217;s &#8220;heroes&#8221; are Nouriel Roubini, a New York University professor who predicted the crisis two years before it came to a head (earning him the nickname &#8220;Dr. Doom&#8221, billionaire philanthropist George Soros, Rep. Barney Frank (chair of the House Financial Services Committee) and French finance minister Christine Lagarde.

Read more: &#145;Inside Job&#146;: Take it to the bank | 3 stars - KansasCity.com


----------



## California Girl (Nov 14, 2010)

Dante said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I work with economists every day of the week...Economists did not run the economy into the ground...
> ...



^^^ Dumbest post of the decade... for cherry picking my words and removing the context. 

The reason why we cannot discuss things rationally is that posters like Dainty do not grasp very simple words like 'context'.

The guy is a moron.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Nov 14, 2010)

He is easily ignored,
Funny  one of the hero of the film is one of those most responsible  for the meltdown.


----------



## Dante (Nov 14, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Good guys are few and far between here. Among the films heroes are Nouriel Roubini, a New York University professor who predicted the crisis two years before it came to a head (earning him the nickname Dr. Doom), billionaire philanthropist George Soros, Rep. Barney Frank (chair of the House Financial Services Committee) and French finance minister Christine Lagarde.
> 
> Read more: Inside Job: Take it to the bank | 3 stars - KansasCity.com



One review. In spite of what losers like Cali-Boil say, the movie takes a very close look at who was involved in the mechanics, the economics. 


This sprt of shit gets people nowhere...







The movie is a devastating judgment against the economic advisers from Reagan through Obama. No one escapes. It people want an open and valid criticism of what transpired over 30 years...see the movie.

I wanted to laugh at what people interviewed said at times, but could not because of the sadness and anger I felt listening to people either avoid responsibility, or lay out what others did to keep greed alive.


----------



## Dante (Nov 14, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Dante has been arguing about context for so long, it became a running joke with asswipes like mani and his stalking crew.

What Cali-Boil said is linked to. Follow the link. the whole context is available. Dante did not quote words without giving a link or context. 

--- but let us look at what transpired that upsets the troll so much ----




California Girl said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


----------



## Dante (Nov 14, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> He is easily ignored,
> Funny  one of the hero of the film is one of those most responsible  for the meltdown.



As usual, you attack personally both the film and me. You want to defend what the film criticizes?


----------



## Dante (Nov 14, 2010)

btw, Rep. Frank is not a hero in the film. He is quoted. If the film did not do what partisan trolls like Fitnah wanted it to do is irrelevant,. The film is not about politicians or partisan blame. It makes all the Presidents from Reagan with the S&L scandal that was papered over with billions of tax payer dollars...to the choices Obama made  after the meltdown that started under G.W. Bush.

from your own one-review link:

"For a brisk, biting and awesomely comprehensive look at the causes of the 2008 financial crisis, the new documentary from Charles Ferguson clearly and dispassionately lays it all out for us...Ferguson never gets on a high horse or engages in name calling. He simply lets the facts speak for themselves. Thats indictment enough."


Read more: Inside Job: Take it to the bank | 3 stars - KansasCity.com


----------



## Dante (Nov 14, 2010)

*mea culpa*, for allowing the cacophony of voices out there to deafen me. What was I thinking about Obama's choices for economic advisers? I was thinking his choices were wise ones. In hindsight, I supported putting the Foxes into the hen houses. 

Even though many of the arguments against Obama's choices were bogus then and now, there were some people whose voices got lost in the cacophony of screams. 

Mea culpa


----------



## Dante (Nov 14, 2010)

Iceland, where the former Prime Minister was indicted in recent weeks for "gross neglect" of the economy...is a big part of the set-up for the movie.


what is sad is some people @ USMB keep regurgitating the echo chamber propaganda that if we punish Wall Street thieves for their criminal behaviour, they will move elsewhere and take their skills with them. 

They cannot move to the European Union and the Chinese don't need them. Where will they go, Russia? They'd have their heads cut off. 

Merkel, Sarkozy seek EU ban on naked short selling, CDS | EurActiv

French and German leaders, Nicolas Sarkozy and Angela Merkel, heaped pressure on the European Commission to consider an EU-wide ban on naked short-selling and credit default swaps (CDS) on sovereign bonds.


----------



## Dante (Mar 9, 2011)

Dante said:


> Inside Job - The Movie: Devastating Indictment on our system.
> 
> See this movie and then tell me how any of us could support what is happening.
> 
> ...





Academy Award Winner?



note: sorry to be so late in updating this (family intervention)


----------



## jdubbs597 (Mar 22, 2011)

I just finished watching "Inside Job".  I found it very interesting as to using George Soros as a source of reference in the movie, and not a point of investigation.  He has publically stated that a controlled decline of the US dollar is favorable and brags to the fact of being "The man who broke the British Sterling".  All fingers pointed in this movie are rightfully done, but I would question the involvement of Soros in this film.  He is on of the key players of the attempted take down of the US system and nothing is said to his efforts or donations to the parties in play.  I would love to find out if one of his sub-organizations had anything to do with the funding of this film.  Kind of a "look at those guys over there, don't mind what i am doing over here" type film.  
P.S.  Funny how our gas prices have gone through the roof.  We sit here in the US on one of the largest known crude oil supplies in the world (shale oil, found in shale deposits from Alberta Canada into midwest states of US) we can't touch it do to regulations, but while Obama is on vacation in Brazil, we lend PetroBra (Brazillian nationally owned refining corp) billions of US dollars to deep water exploration drill in depths of 10,000 ft in the Atlantic.  Obama also states that there is a HUGE market for Brazillian oil in the US.  Funny who is one of the big Profiteers of this move, Obama's good buddy George Soros.  Ain't that some shit!  How's all that hope and change workin for ya these days, I know i haven't been workin much.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 22, 2011)

Dante said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > He is easily ignored,
> ...



Its pretty sad when people like CaliBoil hand out neg rep simply because they got called on their mindless posts. This guy is an economist CaliBoil:

Summers' role in the deregulation of derivatives contracts
Lawrence Summers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You goin to neg-rep me now simply for pointing out your dopey pronouncements?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dante said:


> The movie is a devastating judgment against the economic advisers from Reagan through Obama. No one escapes. It people want an open and valid criticism of what transpired over 30 years...see the movie.



Nothing quite as "open" and "valid" as a Soros financed propaganda film where "surprise," Soros is one of the few good guys.


----------



## Dante (Mar 23, 2011)

jdubbs597 said:


> I just finished watching "Inside Job".  I found it very interesting as to using George Soros as a source of reference in the movie, and not a, point of investigation.


Hmm, seeing that Inside Job is a movie/documentary and not an investigation I can see where you're idiocy has taken you down this road.

good luck with life
you'll need it




jdubbs597 said:


> ...All fingers pointed in this movie are rightfully done, but I would question the involvement of Soros in this film...



_like I said -_ Good Luck


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dante said:


> Dante has been arguing about context for so long, it became a running joke with asswipes like mani and his stalking crew.



Dante speaks of himself in the third person....  Somewhat Lasher-esq..

Nah, couldn't be...


----------



## Dante (Mar 23, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Dante has been arguing about context for so long, it became a running joke with asswipes like mani and his stalking crew.
> ...



"We are all Dante!"

get with the program dipshit


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dante said:


> "We are all Dante!"
> 
> get with the program dipshit



Kinda like the Borg, huh?


----------



## Dante (Mar 23, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > "We are all Dante!"
> ...


----------

